# Stihl FS 550 clearing saw



## Peteysmom (Aug 2, 2007)

Any advice on non-Stihl blades for this bad boy? I was thinking of trying a beaver blade, or something carbide tipped- the steel OEM blades from Stihl don't last too long, and no one will sharpen them around here- too much trouble.
?


----------



## Ed*L (Aug 2, 2007)

If you are using the factory chisel tooth type saw blades, they are designed to be resharpened with a round chainsaw file. There should be sharpening instructions on the blade package or in the clearing saw manual.

Ed


----------



## jrparbor04 (Aug 2, 2007)

blade,,,hmmm,,,are meaning the chain????i go through about one chain every year and i use it on a daily basis all day,,,,i sharpen the chain myself by hand,,,the only way to sharpen a chain,,,


----------



## Peteysmom (Aug 3, 2007)

Ed has it right, the FS550 uses a chisel cut circular blade. I just ordered the tool Stihl makes to hand sharpen it, but I have zero skills in that area. I was hoping someone has had experience using a different make of blade that doesn't require sharpening as often, or is less expensive than Stihl, or...?


----------



## Ed*L (Aug 3, 2007)

That style of blade is pretty much a universal thing. My Husky 165r takes a 9" version of it. I know there are a few varations, but I have no experience with them.
Site sponsor Bailey's might have an aftermarket blade, it will be the same style as you have now. I haven't seen the blades on their website, only in the catalog.
Sharpening isn't that difficult, clamp the blade in a vise and start filing. Your angles don't have to be perfect and 100% clean up on all teeth isn't necessary. It might take you a couple of sharpenings to "get it right", so don't sweat it! You'll get there.
There does seem to be an unwritten rule with clearing saws that a new/sharp blade will get bounced off a rock within the first 5 mins of useage. After that you are good to go for the rest of the day. Go slow and keep the sawblade out of the dirt, that will also accelerate wear.
Oh and watch out for fences, they don't do much for blade life either.

Ed


----------



## computeruser (Aug 3, 2007)

Ed*L said:


> There does seem to be an unwritten rule with clearing saws that a new/sharp blade will get bounced off a rock within the first 5 mins of useage. After that you are good to go for the rest of the day. Go slow and keep the sawblade out of the dirt, that will also accelerate wear.
> Oh and watch out for fences, they don't do much for blade life either.
> 
> Ed



Right on, unfortunately.


----------



## kevin callahan (Aug 4, 2007)

*stihl chains*

I personally like to use stihl because they can be sharpened much more than cheaper brands such as oregon. if you look at them side by side you can really see the quality difference.


----------



## cntrybo2 (Aug 5, 2007)

if you are looking for affordability with equal durability (haha i sould like jesse jackson right now) i would suggest a shindawa blade. you can pick them up at a home depot or lowes and if you aren't using it at a commercial level you should fair pretty well. just keep it out of the dirt and you will be just fine!


----------



## happyhuntr (Nov 7, 2007)

*hole size*

what is the hole size in the center for the stihl blades?
is it the same as the others?


----------



## Podaltura (Nov 8, 2007)

Stihl 550 and Husky pro have 20 m.m. center hole. Others normally 1".


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 10, 2007)

cntrybo2 said:


> if you are looking for affordability with equal durability (haha i sould like jesse jackson right now) i would suggest a shindawa blade. you can pick them up at a home depot or lowes and if you aren't using it at a commercial level you should fair pretty well. just keep it out of the dirt and you will be just fine!



Ya...keeping them out of the dirt, is def. a large factor, with any blade.


----------

